# Alma mater



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

Job interview. I would like to know.

1) Personality Type
2) IQ
3) Alma mater

All things being equal if your alma mater is Harvard, San Quentin or the Church of Jesus Christ of the Latter Day Saints, or the American Navy it is going to make a difference.

Mine was Secondary School (UK). I was not in the income bracket upbringing to go to University.


----------



## fafyrd (Nov 20, 2009)

Perseus said:


> Job interview. I would like to know.
> 
> 1) Personality Type
> 2) IQ
> 3) Alma mater


1) ENTJ
2) 139
3) United States Marine Corps


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

For the record:

*INTP
122/126
Secondary School > 18 yrs (UK)*

not a Freemason


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

For the record:

INFP
126-132
graduated w/BSW from Salisbury State University about 100 years ago. (Salisbury, MD, USA)

not a Freemason, however some in my family were. 
They have since gone on to meet their Maker, in the sky.
Or not. :wink:


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

What's the job? :O I could be kidnapped and forced to work with a conspiracy that inevitably results in my demise!


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

1) INTP
2) 135/140
3) High School Diploma Las Vegas Academy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
(some college)


I thought university was free for everyone in the UK. This is incorrect? How is that justified?


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I am currently employed. I Should not even be in this thread. Grave mistake on my part. My bad. _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

What's an alma mater? It sounds latin.


----------



## Haruhi Suzumiya (Dec 24, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> 1) INTP
> 2) 135/140
> 3) High School Diploma Las Vegas Academy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> (some college)
> ...


I wish!!! I'd not have to con banks if this was true or extort old people!


----------

